# ugh... fail..



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

Dear Steve,

Thank you for contacting Volkswagen. We're thrilled to hear you're one
of the 600 owners to reserve a Black Beetle Turbo Launch Edition.

Actual delivery time will vary however it is anticipated vehicles will
arrive at Volkswagen dealerships around the middle of October 2011.
Your dealer will contact you once your vehicle arrives.

If you haven't already, please visit your dealer to finalize the sale
prior to September 30, 2011. If you do not complete the sale by this
date your reservation will expire, your deposit will be refunded and be
made available to the next preorder customer waiting in line.

Thanks for visiting vw.com. We know you'll love your 2012 Beetle!

Jennifer
Volktalk


Not really the time frame i was hoping for... kinda bummed...


Sent from the Batcave using Tapatalk


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Huh? You have to finalize the sale before you even see or DRIVE the car? Seems strange.


----------



## Bugnoxian (May 6, 2011)

So you don't really get it any earlier anyway ???

Such :screwy::facepalm:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

exactly on both counts!! i thought we'd have these on the road before everyone else, you know, to help build up the hype. guess not.. back to plan A. , gti it is..


Sent from the woods using a hikacked signal..


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Just be happy your getting one. I am one of the people who know what I want but the friggen thing is more of a imagination piece hah. Plat.Grey 6-spd, xenons, 19's, turbo. I am able to wait this out. :thumbup:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

LindsayLowhan said:


> Just be happy your getting one. I am one of the people who know what I want but the friggen thing is more of a imagination piece hah. Plat.Grey 6-spd, xenons, 19's, turbo. I am able to wait this out. :thumbup:


thats how im doing the gti. navi/xenon/roof, 6spd its just that my current ride is on its last legs and prolly wont make it till october. nothing wrg with a gti either though.


Sent from the woods using a hikacked signal..


----------



## Bugnoxian (May 6, 2011)

> exactly on both counts!! i thought we'd have these on the road before everyone else, you know, to help build up the hype. guess not.. back to plan A. , gti it is..


I'm just going to wait and see if they release the 'R' at Frankfurt as rumoured.... since I'll have to wait for Xenons anyway...

Sometimes it pays to wait I guess... nothing worse than being locked into a car and looking sideways at another. Kinda like marriage I guess


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

Bugnoxian said:


> Sometimes it pays to wait I guess... nothing worse than being locked into a car and looking sideways at another. Kinda like marriage I guess


bahahahaha




Sent from the woods using a hikacked signal..


----------



## Mangledpup (Jun 17, 2011)

Question: How do you know you are one of the six hundred? I had thought they would shut the pre-order once the 600 were sold, but it didn't happen. Are they alerting the first 600 buyers? Sorry for the newb question but it's my first experience with a pre-order. Thanks.


----------



## Bugnoxian (May 6, 2011)

> AMMangledpup
> Question: How do you know you are one of the six hundred? I had thought they would shut the pre-order once the 600 were sold, but it didn't happen. Are they alerting the first 600 buyers? Sorry for the newb question but it's my first experience with a pre-order. Thanks.


I think they were informed... but they will also take additional orders for any cancellations that occur.


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Putting a deposit down on my platinum grey turbo on Monday.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

Bugnoxian said:


> I think they were informed... but they will also take additional orders for any cancellations that occur.


exactly!! and as of this afternoon there was still 200 open spots. not selling as fast as they hoped it seemed.


Sent from the woods using a hikacked signal..


----------



## Bugnoxian (May 6, 2011)

> exactly!! and as of this afternoon there was still 200 open spots. not selling as fast as they hoped it seemed.


Well it's not even a special edition, you'll get it at the same time as the rest of the people who order and you don't get any choices. 

I understand why it's not selling so fast. They probably did it to measure public interest.

They should have offered something genuine.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

That's disappointing.


----------



## Mangledpup (Jun 17, 2011)

Received my 'welcome kit'. In the padded envelope was a cardboard mailer. The label on the outside of the cardboard mailer reads "2012 Beetle -Black Turbo launch edition (9) New". In the cardboard mailer was a letter. The letter reads - Congratulations. You've taken the first step toward owning The 21st Century Beetle - Black Turbo launch edition.

That is all.


----------



## Mangledpup (Jun 17, 2011)

Update on the welcome kit. Yesterday I received a nicely done box, kind of like a guy's jewelry box, and the inside lid had a photo of the 21st Century Beetle and a functioning un-cut key fob. The note that came with the box congratulated me and hoped the gift would get me excited for the car's "debut in your driveway". 

Nicely done VW, nicely done. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

Mangledpup said:


> Update on the welcome kit. Yesterday I received a nicely done box, kind of like a guy's jewelry box, and the inside lid had a photo of the 21st Century Beetle and a functioning un-cut key fob. The note that came with the box congratulated me and hoped the gift would get me excited for the car's "debut in your driveway".
> 
> Nicely done VW, nicely done.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Picture?


----------



## Mangledpup (Jun 17, 2011)

When I get a chance to get on a pc I will upload photos. Not sure how to from the phone or tablet. 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mangledpup (Jun 17, 2011)

Attempting to post pictures from my phone. If this fails I apologize in advance. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mangledpup (Jun 17, 2011)

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

You have to upload photos to another site and link to them using IMG tags. 

I use Photobucket.com. It's free.


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Die Welt ist klein....*

May I help?


----------



## Mangledpup (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes, thank you! 

And your photo is much clearer than mine. Looks a lot more impressive


----------



## mtberman (Oct 8, 2008)

*Order Guide*

Beetle Order Guide is available. Your dealer should have one now.


----------



## fahrenheit62 (Dec 19, 2010)

that sucks you got to wait


----------

